# World's most expensive Thanksgiving Dinner, $181,000



## Catlady (Nov 28, 2019)

But, it also includes a $50,000 seven-day SeaDream Yacht Club Cruise for two, with luxurious owner’s suite accommodations. 

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/worlds-most-expensive-thanksgiving-dinner-at-181000-115738925.html


----------



## Keesha (Nov 28, 2019)

What a waste.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 29, 2019)

Last year, I paid $250, for two, for the Thanksgiving Day Buffet at The Broadmoor. While it was OK, and a funny experience coughing up that kind of dough for a buffet, this year's homemade meal was far superior, in all ways.


----------

